# Staffie Free To Good home



## taytay93 (Jan 19, 2010)

Hey all, I've got a black, two and a half year old staffie free to good home. He will go to a good home only. for more details either pm me or reply on this thread, I will put pictures up on request. I live in Derby, Derbyshire.


----------



## taytay93 (Jan 19, 2010)

You can also ring me for details on 07964130665 or email me at [email protected]
Cheers, Taylia x


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Can i ask why you are having to re home him?


----------



## taytay93 (Jan 19, 2010)

His owner who is my brother, has recently split up with his girlfriend so has moved back in with us and brought Bruno with him, however we already have a dog (a jack russle), they get on most of the time, but one dog is enough for us.


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

taytay93 said:


> His owner who is my brother, has recently split up with his girlfriend so has moved back in with us and brought Bruno with him, however we already have a dog (a jack russle), they get on most of the time, but one dog is enough for us.


Can't the girlfriend have him?


----------



## taytay93 (Jan 19, 2010)

She had him for the first couple of weeks of their breakup but shes now moving into a new home with her two children and pets are not allowed. We would love to keep him but we just can't due to it being unfair on our jack russell.


----------



## cutekiaro1 (Dec 15, 2009)

maybe contact local rescues


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Most of the rescues are full with staffs, i know that the one that's by me will not take any in, poor dogs


----------



## tafwoc (Nov 12, 2009)

archielee said:


> Most of the rescues are full with staffs, i know that the one that's by me will not take any in, poor dogs


I was just about to say the same.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Try a breed specific rescue
Hope someone can help this poor dog


----------



## taytay93 (Jan 19, 2010)

I would prefer him to go to somebodys home, hes a great dog, great with other dogs, hes house trained and great with kids.


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Has he been neutered?


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

tafwoc said:


> I was just about to say the same.


I know its a shame as they can be good dogs


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

taytay93 said:


> I would prefer him to go to somebodys home, hes a great dog, great with other dogs, hes house trained and great with kids.


Please vet any potential homes, so many staffies fall into the wrong hands, I'd home him myself but I'm much too far away


----------



## taytay93 (Jan 19, 2010)

No he hasn't.

Here is a picture of him and Chris, my brother.


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

He's lovely, i think if you get him done he would get on better with your dog and then you maybe able to keep him


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

taytay93 said:


> No he hasn't.
> 
> Here is a picture of him and Chris, my brother.


He's a lovely looking little chap, I hope you find him a good home
V xx


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

I hope he finds a good home


----------



## taytay93 (Jan 19, 2010)

Mickey (our dog) and Bruno get on great 99% of the time, but Mickey prefers having all the attention on him, so he gets upset when we give Bruno attention, but Mickey has always been like it.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

I've got one like that, he always has to barge the others out of the way & try & sit on my lap, which isn't great as he's 43kgs


----------



## taytay93 (Jan 19, 2010)

Well Mickey is only small but hes also very protective. Thats why we can't keep bruno but hoping someone will give him a great home.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Personally id have him neutered and not give him away, but charge a large enough fee to put off the wrong sorts, but small enough to be realistic.

He's very big for an SBT, and from the pics he looks like he has some physical attributes that many undesireable types look for in breeding stock.

Be very careful about whom you rehome him too. Far too many SBT's are in the wrong hands, hence high numbers of dog attacks and rescues overflowing with them.


----------



## nic101 (Jun 8, 2009)

Nonnie said:


> Personally id have him neutered and not give him away, but charge a large enough fee to put off the wrong sorts, but small enough to be realistic.
> 
> He's very big for an SBT, and from the pics he looks like he has some physical attributes that many undesireable types look for in breeding stock.
> 
> Be very careful about whom you rehome him too. Far too many SBT's are in the wrong hands, hence high numbers of dog attacks and rescues overflowing with them.


I was thinking the same thing

definately neutered and imo hes too big for a pure staff.... so just be careful who gets him.....


----------



## taytay93 (Jan 19, 2010)

No, hes not crossed with anything, hes a full staffie, we've tryed to sell him for a £100 but didn't have any luck. And its not all about looks for dogs, all I want for him is that he gets a loving home. I will defiantly be going for a home check before I give him to anybody. I think its just best for our other dog who we have had for 6 years to give Bruno to a loving home, which will keep him forever.


----------



## taytay93 (Jan 19, 2010)

Heres another picture of Bruno.


----------



## cutekiaro1 (Dec 15, 2009)

his lovely I hope you can find a good home for him soon


----------



## taytay93 (Jan 19, 2010)

Yeah me too, He really is a great dog, its a shame I can't keep him.


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Have you tried Second Chance in Chellaston all their dogs stay in the house with them untill they are rehomed.


----------



## taytay93 (Jan 19, 2010)

I'd prefer it if he just went to a home wheres he going to stay as I don't want him moving from house to house to house. Because I don't think its fair on them.


----------



## tafwoc (Nov 12, 2009)

Oh my, he is lovely looking.


----------



## taytay93 (Jan 19, 2010)

tafwoc said:


> Oh my, he is lovely looking.


Cheers  He is great


----------



## lemmsy (May 12, 2008)

He looks lovely 
have you tried dogpages forums?
<Dogpages UK dog rescue forums>

Many rescues post on there and will be able to take him in and get him a foster placement, get him neutered, vaccinated if necessary and assessed (so that they can find him the perfect owners). 
I seriously think that this would be the best thing you could do for him; get him a rescue placement with a rescue that has foster placements (rather than putting him in kennels), his new owners will be vetted and home checked and the rescues will know exactly what to look for to ensure he gets a fantastic home!

I definately agree that if you do rehome him yourself, you MUST get him neutered! An unneutered male large male staffie "free to a good home", definately could be snatched up by the wrong people! Either for fighting or to be intensively bred from! Horrible I know but some people only see the £ signs and couldn't give a **** about the poor dogs 

You say you want him to go straight to his new home- you could even offer to foster him yourselves for the rescue in the short term? Then he would go straight to his new home once they had been home checked etc.

<Dogpages UK dog rescue forums>

Northern SBT Rescue

Staffie Rescue - Staffie Rescue Homepage

sbtrescue/index

Four paws animal rescue

HW Animal Rescue - Rehoming of stray, abandoned and unwanted dogs

http://www.phoenixdogrescue.co.uk/


----------



## taytay93 (Jan 19, 2010)

Well I'll get on the phone to them tommorow and see if they can help me, Cheers


----------



## oncelovedrescue (Jan 10, 2010)

Hi

I just wanted to say, I completely agree with Lemmsy's post. We are not a breed specific rescue, but we do rescue staffies primarily, due to the crisis that staffies are in. Unfortunately, there are so many dogs who look just like Bruno in pounds all across the UK, as well as ones that are just given away or chucked out etc etc, and sadly, the breeding still continues 

Please, as Lemmsy says, hand him over to a good rescue, that way you know the rescue will be responsible for him for the rest of his life, and they will ensure he will never end up as another homeless staffie. You don't want him to go from home to home, but he's far more likely to end up in that position if you home him yourself. People will say all sorts of things and you have no guarantee that his future is certain once you let go of him. He will definitely end up in the wrong hands if you don't neuter him, should you decide to rehome him yourself!

If you would like some help, please email me [email protected] I will do all I can to help.


----------



## taytay93 (Jan 19, 2010)

Hey all, I was wondering if anyone of here tryed to ring me last night from chesterfield?


----------



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

Hi,

I run a Cat rescue in Derby, The-Kats-Whiskers and i know my stepson
would love a Staffie, i will ask him when he comes down today
he is supposed to be doing some work for his Dad in our
garden. I will just add that he is great with pets
and does take very good care of them.
I will let you know asap.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2010)

He is a very beautiful dog. I hope you can manage to find him a safe and loving new home because of your sad change in circumstances. Just be so careful who you give him to.


----------



## taytay93 (Jan 19, 2010)

Hey all, just a quick update. Bruno has now got a new home with a close family friend of mine  Thanks everyone for the interest in him.


----------



## love_my_pets (Feb 2, 2010)

Glad you have rehomed him


----------



## taytay93 (Jan 19, 2010)

Yeah me too, but also I can go visit him whenever I want too


----------

